# Lea Quarry. Much Wenlock, Shropshire. March 2012.



## Lucky Pants (Mar 17, 2012)

Lea Quarry. Much Wenlock. March 2012.
I dont know much about this place but being in the area i decided to go have a look , a few things i found out about the place ,Lea Quarry has been disused for 3 - 7 years ? some say 3 some say as long as 7, but in its' prime worked the local land for varying formations of Limestone. The Wenlock limestone occurs either as a series of thin limestones within shales or as thick massive beds; it is sometimes hard and crystalline and sometimes soft, earthy or concretionary and gets all over you .
Bardon Aggregates took over the site and excavated the stone for commercial purposes, but also worked with local geologists in studying the land and collecting stone and fossil samples.
Since closure the site looks to have been relatively left alone, and the area is common ground for hikers, dog walkers and urbexers.
Wenlock Edge is a 16 mile escarpment that started life as a coral reef south of the equator millions of years ago.Today it is probably one of Britains best fossil-rich natural featues and is in the hands of the National Trust. It is formed from a thick band of limestone on which sits extensive woodland which acts as a haven for an abundance of local wildlife.
The limestone was used for many local buildings, such as Wenlock Priory.
Now that Lea Quarry has finished its working life, the plan, apparently, is to allow it to return to nature and become parkland for the use of walkers , fossil hunters and us 









[











































































Was going to sit and pose for the camera till i noticed some one in a van opening the front gates ,i stayed put for a while and they left not long after 






Would have liked to go in the building with the fossils in, but two vans were parked outside of it and i could hear work going on so i kept my distance all in all had a good little explore .​


----------



## Flexible (Mar 17, 2012)

Looks like a good explore. Being the nosey sod that I am, I would've had a good ol mooch around that office!  Did you find any fossils?


----------



## Lucky Pants (Mar 17, 2012)

No i didnt find any fossils i did have a look round the big lake but the heavens opened up and i sheltered under a metal hut till i looked up 






And thought the rain dropping on me was nt so bad


----------



## M A Capelsion (Mar 18, 2012)

I have known this place for years and never realised it had been abandoned. I had wondered though why all the blue water in the quarry reservoir had begun to disappear since i started visiting in 2001. The control rooms do remind me of something from Half Life: The Source 
great set of pics!


----------



## Lucky Pants (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks  and yes they do look like something out of half life .


----------



## borntobemild (Mar 18, 2012)

Saw this place last year from Wenlock Edge and resolved to go back. Looks like a great explore. Let's hope it remains unspoiled.


----------



## Lucky Pants (Mar 18, 2012)

Yes its worth a look around, it was nice to have my dinner and a brew next to the lake till it started to rain but it did nt spoil the mooch .


----------



## Melorac (Mar 18, 2012)

Looks like you had some fun, now I want to go find a quarry...... with fossils lol.


----------



## Sshhhh... (Mar 18, 2012)

Great pics and great report! You will have to take us on a guided tour next time we are down, looks great!


----------



## Sshhhh... (Mar 18, 2012)

Lucky Pants said:


> No i didnt find any fossils i did have a look round the big lake but the heavens opened up and i sheltered under a metal hut till i looked up
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, talk about jumping out of the frying pan!!!


----------



## Lucky Pants (Mar 18, 2012)

Melorac said:


> Looks like you had some fun, now I want to go find a quarry...... with fossils lol.



It was good to get out its been a while


----------



## Lucky Pants (Mar 18, 2012)

Sshhhh... said:


> Wow, talk about jumping out of the frying pan!!!



Hi yes anytime just give us a bell your most welcome ,and seing as we are up your neck of the woods this weekend and we got the folks to look after the kids  is there a plan .


----------



## Mars Lander (Mar 18, 2012)

Lucky Pants said:


> Hi yes anytime just give us a bell your most welcome ,and seing as we are up your neck of the woods this weekend and we got the folks to look after the kids  is there a plan .



OHHH yess there is a PLAN or 2!! looking forward to seeing you again the NW not been the same since you upsticks 

Your report and imagery is FAB , looks like a proper ace splore look forward to you showing us around that one too


----------



## Lucky Pants (Mar 18, 2012)

AltDayOut said:


> OHHH yess there is a PLAN or 2!! looking forward to seeing you again the NW not been the same since you upsticks
> 
> Your report and imagery is FAB , looks like a proper ace splore look forward to you showing us around that one too



Yeah !! Looking forward to it  and a big THANKS , your compliments are making me blush


----------



## Sshhhh... (Mar 18, 2012)

Lucky Pants said:


> Hi yes anytime just give us a bell your most welcome ,and seing as we are up your neck of the woods this weekend and we got the folks to look after the kids  is there a plan .



A plan of sorts!!


----------



## Lucky Pants (Mar 18, 2012)

Sshhhh... said:


> A plan of sorts!!



O okay who needs plans anyway lets do as we usally do and play it by ear  good luck during the week hope the explore goes well and look forward to your posts if you post it ?.


----------



## Flexible (Mar 18, 2012)

What's 'Half Life'?


----------



## Lucky Pants (Mar 18, 2012)

Flexible said:


> What's 'Half Life'?



Its a video game http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Half-Life_(video_game)


----------

